# [Games] Alienarena - problemy z myszką

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Po dłuższej przerwie postanowiłem zagrać w alienarenę. Zaskoczyło mnie zachowanie myszki, 

mianowicie zaprzestanie ruchu fizyczne myszki nie przerwya kontynuacji ruchu wskaźnika na 

ekranie monitora.

Przypuszczam, że nie jest to normalne zachowanie. 

cat xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen         1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

   Option          "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

       RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

       ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

       FontPath   "/home/numer/.fonts"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/inconsolata"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/texcm-ttf"

      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "dri"

   Load          "dbe"

      Load          "extmod"

      Load          "bitmap"

      Load          "record"

      Load          "vbe"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "speedo"

   Load       "freetype"

SubSection "extmod"

   Option "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "BlankTime" "10"       # Zaczernienie obrazu po 5 minutach - (udawane)

   Option  "StandbyTime" "15"       # Wyłączenie obrazu po 10 minutach - (DPMS)

   Option  "SuspendTime" "20"       # Całkowite zawieszenie po 20 minutach

   Option  "OffTime" "30"          # Wyłączenie po pół godzinie

       Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   Option   "DontZap" "False"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Keyboard0"

#   Driver         "kbd"

   Driver         "evdev"

   Option         "XkbModel" "pc105" 

   Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

      Option          "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win"

EndSection

Section "InputClass" 

   Identifier        "Keyboard Defaults" 

      MatchIsKeyboard   "yes" 

      Option            "XkbLayout"  "pl"

     Option            "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   Option           "Name" "DELL Dell QuietKey Keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Mouse0"

   Driver         "evdev"

   Option          "Protocol" "Logitech"

   Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Mouse Defaults"

   Option       "Resolution" "1200"

   Option      "Buttons" "9"

#   Option      "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#   Option       "XAxisMapping" "6 7"

   Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9"

   Option      "Name" "Ione USB Gaming Mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Joystick0"

   Driver      "joystick"

   Option      "Device" "js0"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Ignore IR remote as keyboard"

   Driver      "/dev/input/event5"

   Option      "Ignore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier    "Card0"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Driver        "nvidia"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce GTX 960"

   VideoRam   409600 

   Option      "Coolbits" "1"

   Option      "DPMS"

      Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

      

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier    "Card1"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Driver        " "

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce GTX 960"

   VideoRam   409600 

   Option      "Coolbits" "1"

   Option      "DPMS"

      Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "card2"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Driver      "intel"

   Option      "DPMS"

      Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Vendorname   "Samsung"

   ModelName   "Samsung S22D390"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 81.0 

   VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

   Option      "DPMS" "on" 

#    Option      "Position" "0 0"

   DisplaySize 477 268

   EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

   Vendorname  "Samsung"

    ModelName   "Samsung S22D390"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh   56.0 - 75.0

    Option      "PreferredMode" "1920 x 1080"

   Option      "DPMS" "on"

   DisplaySize 477 268

   EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier     "Screen0"

   Device         "Card0"

   Monitor        "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth    24

   Option         "ColorRange" "Full"

   Option         "ColorSpace"   "RGB"

     Option         "NoLogo" "on"

   Option         "HWCursor" "on"

   Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option          "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

# Poniższe z aut.conf nvidia-settings:

    Option         "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder" "DP-1"

    Option         "Stereo" "0"

#   Option         "metamodes" "DVI-I-1: 1920x1080 +1920+0, DVI-D-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0"

    Option         "metamodes" "HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +0+0, DP-1: 1920x1080 +1920+0"

    Option         "SLI" "Off"

    Option         "MultiGPU" "Off"

    Option         "BaseMosaic" "Off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Za pomoc będę wdzięczny.

Pozdrawiam, nUmer

----------

## sebas86

Próbowałeś ustawień automatycznych? Dawno nie widziałem ręcznie wklepanej konfiguracji x.orga.  :Smile: 

Druga sprawa, ten ruch długo trwa? Może to kwestia bezwładności przetwornika w myszce? Jeśli problem nie występuje przy normalnej pracy a tylko w grze to problem pewnie po stronie samej gry (nowy ficzer/bug po aktualizacji).

-- edycja --

Z ciekawości zainstalowałem i na pełnym ekranie mam dokładnie to samo. Bardzo duża inercja kursora, ewidentnie jakiś bug po stronie gry.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki za potwierdzenie.

Ja natomiast zainstalowałem poprzednią wersję i wszystko działa.

----------

